# NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

## zx2c4

When I mount my nfs share, the server's dmesg says:

```
NFSD: starting 90-second grace period
```

And it takes 90 seconds for the nfs share to mount. How can I remove this?

----------

## dambacher

check for the  lockd/statd services correctly working on both machines.

----------

## zx2c4

How?

----------

## dambacher

use e.g.  

```
ps auwfx|less -S
```

what you see depends on wich nfs you have enabled, either kernel based nfs or user based nfs

normally on kernel nfs I  see

```
[nfsd]

[lockd]

/usr/sbin/rpc.mountd 

/sbin/rpc.statd

/sbin/portmap
```

----------

## dambacher

anf if you have a firewall, check if it blocks these services.

Normally they are not assigned a fixed service number but portmap knows.

I had to reconfigure them to a predefined service number 

I will tell you details if you need it.

and check if /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny are configured correctly.

they block the services, too

----------

## zx2c4

nfsd and lockd are running. I can connect, but there is just a 90 second time out.

----------

## dambacher

what about statd?

----------

## zx2c4

Statd is running as well.

----------

